# Empfehlungen für ein 2D-Jump'n'run



## Marco01_809 (15. Jan 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte eine art 2D Jump'n'run in Java schreiben.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dazu einige Fragen beantworten.
Es soll nicht grafisch die Bombe werden, aber auch nicht hässlich aussehen.

Meint ihr, es ist mir möglich das direkt mit OpenGL via LWJGL zu programmieren?
Oder sollte ich besser eine fertige 2D-Engine benutzen?
Ich würde schon gerne OpenGL lernen 

Wenn ersteres, auf welche OpenGL Version sollte ich abzielen?
Ein einfaches 2D-Spiel könnte ja auch durchaus noch auf Jahre alten Rechnern laufen, wenn die OpenGL-Version nicht zu neu ist.

Habt ihr vielleicht auch Empfehlungen für OpenGL-Tutorials und eine einfache Sound-Engine?

Danke,
Marco01_809.


----------



## Helgon (15. Jan 2012)

Ja klar geht das mit OpenGL und LWJGL, arbeite mich da grad selbst rein, aber wenn dus nocht nicht gesehen hast und du Anfänger Sein solltest was Spiele/Grafik etc. angeht ist das echt super zum reinkommen.

--> http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/54795-quaxli-2d-spiele-tutorial.html

Ich weis ja nicht wie komplex dein Spiel werden soll, aber wenns nur ne Art Mario werden soll ohne sonstigen Kram find ich ne Engine Overkill.

Grüße


----------



## Network (15. Jan 2012)

OpenGL und LWJGL für ein 2D Jump'n'Run???

Wenn so ein Programm richtig geschrieben wird dann braucht man keins von beidem nehmen... Dein Spiel muss schon sehr Überfüllt sein wenn es nicht auch "normal" klappen sollte. Bei meinem letzten Spiel waren bis zu 5625 Objekte gleichzeitig auf dem Feld die miteinander interagiert haben (+ColisionDetection) :bahnhof:

Wobei ein Einstieg in beide Themen trotzdem von Vorteil sind, wie eig. alles was man neu lernt!
Weshalb ein Einstieg darin mit einem einfachen ersten Versuch wiederum zu empfehlen ist.
Ich wollte oben einfach nur mal etwas klarstellen 

Gruß


----------



## Marco01_809 (15. Jan 2012)

Vielen Dank, aber es sollte schon etwas mehr sein als ein simples "altes" Mario 

Später würde ich auch gern noch weitere Effekte, u.a. Coloured Lightning einbauen.

Das Tutorial les ich mir aber trotzdem mal durch, der Aufbau dürfte ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## Guest2 (15. Jan 2012)

Moin,

2D ist noch ein weites Feld und bedeutet nicht zwangweise das man nur Sprites schupsen will. LIMBO ist z.B. auch "nur" ein 2D sidescroller und trotzdem meilenweit vom schnauzbärtigen Klempner und seinem Bruder entfernt. 

Ein moderner Zugriff auf die Grafikkarte kann sich also auch in 2D lohnen. Und unter Java bietet sich da nun mal OpenGL z.B. unter LWJGL oder JOGL an.

(Aber das Tutorial von Quaxli sollte man imho trotzdem mal gelesen haben!)

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------

